# Rattlesnake Canyon



## snakedude (Jul 28, 2007)

Well after 6 months of being in our new premises, we have achieved approval from Birmingham City Council to house DWA species on site and as such we are the only shop in Birmingham approved to house & sell venomous.

So, here are some pics of the animals currently on display.

Firstly our female White Lipped Pitviper _(Cryptelytrops albolabris)



_Secondly, my personal favourite a female Mojave Rattlesnake _(Crotalus scutulatus scutulatus)




_Thirdly we have a Western Diamondback Rattlesnake _(Crotalus atrox)_




and last but by no means least we have a female Puff Adder _(Bitis arietans)




_Extra pic of this little one for Al.

Hope you all enjoy and we look forward to seeing some of you soon.

Mike & Sharon.


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

My dream snake Western Diamondback Rattlesnake, i'd so love that :2thumb:


----------

